# [install 2006.0]Conxion résx impossible Bewan Eth Cx[résolu]

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Durant le process d'install je ne parviens pas à configurer ma conexion ADSL.

Plus exactement sur une vingtaine d'essai j'ai dû y arriver 2 fois et je n'ai pas compris pourquoi.

De nouveau je n'y parviens plus, pouvez-vous m'aider.

J'utilise le CD minimal x86.(j'ai un celeron 1.3GHz).

J'ai un modem ethernet adsl BEWAN chez tele2. IP 192.168.1.2

Un ifcongfig dès le début m'indique que ma carte réseau est détectée (eth0). IP 192.168.1.1 GW:192.168.1.2

Le net-setup eth0 fonctionne sans pb.

L'adsl-setup également j'ai vérifier les fichiers pap-secrets et chap-secrets.

A ce stade un ping sur 192.168.1.2 fonctionne.

adsl-start

...connected!

-> ça marche aussi mais c'est ici que les choses se gâte !

un ping www.google.fr fonctionne une fois sur 10 !

quand ça ne marche pas un ping sur les DNS non plus !

même un ping sur 66.249.93.99 (google.fr) non plus !

pourtant un ping sur la GW fonctionne bien... alors je ne comprends pas.

se déconnecter et se reconnecter ne change rien, ni même d'éteindre et de rallumer le modem.

je suis en dual boot avec XP.

j'ai fait les mêmes manipulation sous XP et tout fonctionne.

sauf une fois ou le ping sur un DNS de tele2 n'a pas marché 130.244.127.161 et où il me disait que 130.244.198.196 ne répondait pas (d'où sortait cette adresse je ne sais pas !). Un ping ensuite sur cette IP 130.244.198.196 à fonctionné.

après avoir fait ces manip j'ai rebooté sur le cd install et la connexion à fonctionné.

Ce matin je réessaye et plus rien ne foncitonne.

Je ne vois pas d'où peux venir le problème.

Est-il possible que en bootant sur le CD ma carte réseaux soit détecter un coup avec un driver et un coup avec un autre ?

Est-il possible que les DNS de tele2 soient défectueux ou aient un pb ?

Vraiment je ne vois pas ce qui cloche.

Si vous avez des idées merci de m'aider car sans la connexion adsl... pas d'install de la gentoo   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by BENJI on Wed Apr 26, 2006 7:20 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

As tu réglé (avec adsl-setup) le fait que tu reçoivent les dns à la connection ?

(option DNSTYPE=SERVER dans /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf)

Chez télé2, tu devrais avoir ceci :

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 212.151.137.166

nameserver 212.151.136.242
```

Bon courage.

----------

## boozo

'alute

je rajoute un détails... tu es en dual boot... donc pense à ne pas choisir le mode hibernate pour quitter Win$ , il te faut le quitter vraiment et rebooter ensuite sur l'autre OS car sinon cela bloque ta connection et tu ne pourra pas te connecter en switchant sous Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

pour droop

Je ne l'ai pas précisé effectivement je rentrai à la main les DNS suivant en lançant adsl-setup(130.244.127.161//130.244.127.169 : ils n'ont rien à voir avec ceux que tu me donnes). J'essaye donc de suite !

DNSTYPE = SERVER peut il être indiqué avec adsl-setup ou faut-il nécessairement le remplacer à la main en éditant /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf ?

pour boozo,

c'est la première fois que j'entend parler d'un mode hibernate pour quitter win. C'est quoi au juste.

C'est vrai qu'à chaque fois que j'ai lancé une installation gentoo j'ai toujours redémarrer l'ordinateur et je n'ai jamais arrêté et rallumer comme tu as l'air de le sous-entendre.

Merci de mer épondre en attendant je fais quelques essais !

----------

## BENJI

c'est toujours pas bon.

voilà ce que j'ai fait.

J'étais sous XP et j'ai éteind le PC (bouton ARRETER).

J'ai rallumé le PC et booter sur le CD gentoo.

net-setup eth0

ping sur la gateway ok

adsl-setup, j'ai mis mes DNS habituels et pas ceux que vous m'avez donnés puisqu'ils avaient déjà fonctionnés !

adsl-start ok

ping sur GW ok

ping google ne fonctionne pas ni aucun ping sur des IP.

adsl-stop

vi sur resolconf pour changer les DNS et mettre ceux de droop 212.151...

adsl-start ok

ping sur GW ok

ping google ne fonctionne pas ni aucun ping sur des IP.

adsl-stop

vi sur /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf changer DNSTYPE=SERVER

adsl-start ok

ping sur GW ok

ping google ne fonctionne toujours pas ni aucun ping sur des IP.

Bon j'ai bien une corde pour me pendre mais avant d'en arriver là est-ce que vous auriez une autre idée ?

merci A+   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## BENJI

eh la question est trop compliqué pour vous ou quoi ?

----------

## PabOu

euh.. c'est pas tres clair, si tu as une gateway, tu n'as pas besoin d'utiliser ppp (et adsl-start/stop).

Tu veux dire quoi par là ?

----------

## geekounet

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> adsl-stop
> 
> vi sur resolconf pour changer les DNS et mettre ceux de droop 212.151...
> ...

 

adsl-start va écraser tes modifs sur le resolv.conf si tu fais comme ça ...

----------

## BENJI

Quand je parlais de gateway je voulais dire ma passerelle c'est à dire l'IP du modem 192.168.1.2.

Comme ce ping fonctionne j'en déduis qu'il n'y a pas de PB de connexion entre mon modem et ma carte réseaux.

J'ai vraiment pris le pb dans tous les sens et je ne sais plus par quel bout le prendre.

Franchement j'ai besoin d'aide.

Posez moi des questions... Proposez moi des manip que je puisse vous donner plus d'info !

J'ai l'impression que c'est plus un PB hardware que soft... qu'en pensez vous comment en être sûr.

Merci d'avance

ps :

 *Quote:*   

> adsl-start va écraser tes modifs sur le resolv.conf si tu fais comme ça ...
> 
> 

 

Ah très bien, il faut faire comment alors ?

----------

## letchideslandes

Si t'as une passerelle, c'est donc que c'est ton modem qui gère ppp. Si t'es en mode bridge, alors t'as pas de passerelle et c'est toi qui gère ppp.

Révise ta configuration ou exprime toi un peu plus clairement, en donnant le modèle du modem par exemple.

----------

## BENJI

Mom modem est un Bewan Ethernet Cx.

Je l'ai eu avec mon forfait tele2 il y a trois ans.

Il est branché sur ma carte réseau eth0.

Aprés quelques recherches sur internet j'ai découvert que c'était un routeur déguisé en modem.

Sous XP, l'adresse IP du modem est 192.168.1.2

Celle de la carte réseau est 192.168.1.1.

J'ai configuré linux dans la même logique mais ça ne fonctionne qu'une fois de temps en temps.

Je lance l'installation gentoo en bootant sur le cd-install-mini.

ensuite je paramètre mon réseau local

```
ifconfig eth0
```

ip : 192.168.1.1

Bcast : 192.168.1.255

Mask : 255.255.255.0

Gateway : 192.168.1.2 (l'IP du modem Ethernet)

ensuite

```
adsl-setup
```

je donne le nom d'utilisateur : xxxx@tele2.fr

eth0

no

dns1 : 130.244.127.161

dns2 : 130.244.127.169

pswd :XXXXXXXX

firewall : none

ensuite

```
adsl-start
```

le système m'indique que je suis connecté mais seul le ping vers 192.168.1.2 fonctionne.

Un autre ping fonctionne tout de même, une piste peut-être.

Alors que je suis connecté si je fais un ifconfig une liste de paramètre s'affiche (eth0, lo, ppp)

dans le paragraphe ppp j'ai deux autres adresses IP (80.243.xxx.xxx ou quelque chose comme ça...).

Un ping sur sur chacune de ces 2 adresses fonctionne.

Voilà je crois que vous en savez autant que moi.

Y a t-il parmis vous des gens qui possède ce modem et qui pourrait me dire comment ils ont configuré leur connexion.

Merci d'avance

----------

## PabOu

http://eclos.free.fr/bewan_cx/BeWAN%20ADSL%20Ethernet%20cx%20en%20routeur%20via%20HTTP.html

et puis tu n'as plus besoin de te casser la tête avec ppp !

----------

## boozo

si tu es en mode routeur pourquoi passer par adsl setup ? c'est surtout utilisé au demarrage pour l'install çà ou alors pour charger les modules de la carte réseau 

tu as fait un ifconfig pour ton eth0 du client et ensuite tu lances net.eh0 au boot comme c'est indiqué dans la doc... je me trompe peut-être mais j'ai l'impression que tu confonds deux choses ppp géré par ton client / ppp géré par ton routeur

met ta carte réseau en dur dans ton noyau configure manuellement le réseau et laisse faire ton routeur   :Wink: 

BTW: le mode hibernate de win$ coorespond à une gestion d'économie d'energie qui a entre autre pour effet de bloquer la connection dhcp car il ne s'agit pas d'un véritable arrêt des services mais un google sur le mode hibernate t'en dira plus ; donc quitter win$ avec ce mode pour passer sous linux entraine souvent une impossibilité de se connecter par dhcp

PS:  *BENJI wrote:*   

> eh la question est trop compliqué pour vous ou quoi ?

 

l'emoticon est un oubli ?    :Confused: 

----------

## BENJI

 *Quote:*   

> si tu es en mode routeur pourquoi passer par adsl setup ?

 

Mais j'en sais rien si je suis en mode routeur !  :Shocked: 

La seule chose que je sais c'est que sous XP j'utilise le numéroteur pour me connecter donc il me semblait logique sous linux d'utiliser adsl-start et adsl-setup.

Qu'en penses-tu ?

Ensuite j'ai suivi le lien que propose pabouhttp://eclos.free.fr/bewan_cx/index.html

Mais ça ne fonctionne pas je n'ai peut-être pas la page toc.htm sur laquelle il cherche à ce connecter.

http://admin:bewansystems@192.168.1.1/doc/toc.htm

 J'ai lu sur le web que par un redémarrage du modem les pages peuvent avoir été effacées.

PS : j'ai modifié l'@ IP pour l'adapter à ma config.

----------

## letchideslandes

PPP et un protocole de mise en relation. Après la négociation, tu obtiens une IP publique. Donc pas de passerelle.

Le mieux est d'activer le mode routeur, ainsi pas de PPP sur Linux et la connexion est gérée par le Bewan. La il sert de passerelle. cf le lien ici

d'autre part le meilleur exemple à suivre n'est pas celui de W XP, mais celui de la doc de ton modem.

----------

## boozo

ben c'est ce que j'avais cru comprendre avec tes explications en fait mais c'est vrai qu'une gw en 192.168.1.2 c'est pas courant de paramétrer ainsi mais bon... les goûts et les couleurs  :Razz: 

Bon alors comme te le conseilles fort justement letchideslandes, si tu suis la doc de ton bewan tu dois pouvoir sans pb le mettre en mode routeur ; normalement tu fais cela en accédant à l'interface web de gestion de ton modem/routeur genre http://192.168.1.1  puis <user + passwd fourni par ta doc bewan>.

Tu paramètres ton routeur en renseignant l'interface où celà est utile avec les données de ton fai puis tu configure manuellement le réseau de ton client gentoo et tu ne devrais plus avoir de pb   :Wink: 

[Edit] je viens de lire le lien de PaBOu ok j'ai fait une redite dsl    :Embarassed:    bref, si tu accèdes à la page http://192.168.1.1/<qqch_entre_peut-être_?>/DSL305E.html de ton Bewan tu accèdes bien au forms de paramétrage ? j'ai pas bien compris ton pb avec cette page toc.htm elle viens d'où ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Regarde ce thread qui pourra te donner des infos sur les modems , surtout le post de Widan :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-441363-highlight-.html

Sinon, essais le classique et tu peux avoir une surprise :

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0   restart
```

                                                            @+

----------

## BENJI

 *Quote:*   

> je viens de lire le lien de PaBOu ok j'ai fait une redite dsl  bref, si tu accèdes à la page http://192.168.1.1/<qqch_entre_peut-être_?>/DSL305E.html de ton Bewan tu accèdes bien au forms de paramétrage ? j'ai pas bien compris ton pb avec cette page toc.htm elle viens d'où ?

 

Dans le code html du fichier DSL305E.html le lien renvoie à la page toc.htm.

Le fichier ne fonctionnait pas ni même l'adresse rentrée à la main et puis avec une bidouille, j'ai finalement pu m'y connecter. Je paramètre tout ça et je vous tiens au courant.

Configurer le modem en routeur je suis bien d'accord avec vous semble être la configuration la plus logique.

Ca n'explique pas pourquoi j'ai pu me connecter au net avec adsl-start.

Merci pour le coup de pousse.  :Razz: 

----------

## boozo

Si c'est normal, si tu es en mode bridge par défaut alors avec adsl-start c'est ton client qui établie la communication par ppp d'où la nécessité de donner les paramètres de connexion de ton provider ton modem /routeur ne fait rien d'autre que relayer la connexion et ton client gentoo aura l'adresse ip fournie par ton fai

 mais je ne sais pas pourquoi cette connection s'établie : une fois sur deux en revanche...

ce qui n'est pas le cas dans la manip que tu es en train de réaliser car elle te permets de réaliser un LAN stricto sensus  :Wink: 

PS: pour ceux qui pourrait avoir le m^ problème dans le futur... si tu pouvais expliquer ta "bidouille" pour te connecter à l'interface de gestion du Bewan ce serait sympa   :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

 *Quote:*   

> mais je ne sais pas pourquoi cette connection s'établie : une fois sur deux en revanche... 
> 
> 

 J'ai peut-être une idée.

J'indiquais à chaque fois une passerelle (l'IP du modem) dans le script net-setup alors que si j'ai bien compris ce que tu m'expliques, c'est inutile ! ! Le mode bridge s'en passe. si maintenant on imagine que dans de très rares occasions je l'ai mal saisi ou que je l'ai oublié (  :Evil or Very Mad:  tu sais quand tu t'énerves parce que ça marche pas  :Evil or Very Mad: ) eh bien en ces rares occasions le système était configuré correctement et je pouvais me connecter au net.

Pour la bidouille : je ne sais pas ce qui à fonctionné donc je mets tout.

Tout d'abord le fichier DSL305E.html n'a pour objectif que de se connecter au modem sans avoir à taper le user et le password. (http://admin:bewansystems@192.168.1.1/doc/toc.htm")

Dans mon cas ça n'a pas fonctionné.

Donc j'ai mis dans la barre d'adresse http://192.168.1.1

J'ai saisi le user et le paswd.

J'ai changé ensuite l'adresse en http://192.168.1.1/doc/toc.htm mais le modem n'affichait rien.

J'en ai déduis que toc.htm avaient peut-être été détruite, je me suis dis si on peut faire un telnet (qui ne fonctionnait pas non plus) on doit pouvoir faire un ftp (ftp://192.168.1.1)... eh ba oui ça marche !

Là on comprend rien car on voit une liste de fichier de taille 0 octet.

Bref je me suis connecté au net en lançant la connexion avec le numéroteur sous XP.

A tout hasard j'ai retenté un http://192.168.1.1/doc/toc.htm et bingo j'avais la page de configuration.

C'est le FTP ? la connexion ? la chance ?

Enfin ça marche !

Pour info, je compte bien faire une petite conclusion quand mon PB sera totalement résolu   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BENJI

C'est bon ça fonctionne,

Je n'ai pas configuré le modem en routeur.

J'ai préféré y aller par étape plutôt que de chambouler toute ma config.

J'ai donc booté sur le cd comme d'hab.

J'ai fait directement un adsl-setup.

Puis adsl-start et j'étais connecté correctement au net.

Un ping www.google.com a fonctionné du premier coup.

Pour aller jusqu'au bout j'ai tapé

adsl-stop

net-setup eth0

Je n'ai pas défini de passerelle et j'ai relancé adsl-start et la connexion fonctionnait toujours.

adsl-stop

net-setup eth0

cette fois-ci j'ai défini une passerelle (l'IP du modem) et j'ai retrouvé mes problèmes de ping et de connexion.

L'erreur que je faisais c'était donc bien de renseigner une passerelle alors qu'il n'y en avait pas besoin.

Sous XP la passerelle est renseignée. J'en déduis qu'il ne l'utilise pas !

Merci à tous pour votre aide je vais donc pouvoir poursuivre mon installation maintenant  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

content que tu ais trouvé une issue à ton problème   :Smile:   ceci dit pour le futur, je te conseille qd m^ de de te mettre dans une configuration LAN en passant ton modem en mode routeur et en redéfinisant la config réseau de ton client gentoo ainsi tu pourras facilement ajouter des machines sur ton lan sans soucis   :Wink: 

Mais ce n'est qu'un avis bien sûr...

----------

## BENJI

oh c'est bien mon intention mais une fois que j'aurais installé une gentoo qui tourne bien.

La route est encore longue...  :Rolling Eyes: 

A très bientôt donc !   :Laughing: 

----------

## BENJI

J'ai configuré le modem en routeur comme précisé dans ce lien :

http://eclos.free.fr/bewan_cx/index.html

Merci à l'auteur de ce petit guide.

A un moment il parle d'un bug mais il ne donne pas d'explication.

Les voicis.

A la fin de la config vous pensez que votre modem fonctionne bien en routeur et les statuts vous le confirme.

Mais à ce stade le routeur ne répondra à aucune requête DHCP de la carte réseaux.

Pour contourner ce problème j'ai trouvé cette solution mais il y en a peut-être d'autre.

Il faut se connecter en telnet sur le modem dans mon cas telnet 192.168.1.1

Là il faut saisir le password (pas besoin du nom de user).

password : bewansystems

Dans les menus (le 4 je crois) il est possible d'activer le serveur DCHP qui logiquement est en position DISABLE.

Voilà après ça, c'est royal.

Mon soucis maintenant c'est que windows rame de folie avec emule même si j'ai paramétré les trois port comme indiqués dans le guide : http://eclos.free.fr/bewan_cx/BeWAN%20ADSL%20Ethernet%20cx%20en%20routeur%20via%20HTTP.html

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Configure ton modem en mode "bridge"  en utilisant le client rp-pppoe et tu n'auras plus ce genre de soucis,  si un jour tu as d'autres ordis, il est très facile de partager une connexion en rajoutant une carte réseau pour  router, attribuer une IP, etc... par cette ordi...

Guide du routeur personnel :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/home-router-howto.xml

                                                                          @ +

----------

## boozo

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Configure ton modem en mode "bridge"  en utilisant le client rp-pppoe et tu n'auras plus ce genre de soucis

 

Vu que je lui ai conseillé l'inverse un brin d'explication sur le pourquoi du comment me serait nécessaire qd m^   :Wink:   car je ne vois en quoi le mode du modem influe sur le comportement de la mule ?  :Shocked: 

----------

## PabOu

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> il est très facile de partager une connexion en rajoutant une carte réseau pour  router, attribuer une IP, etc... par cette ordi...

 

rajouter une carte réseau est inutile, mais bon.. :p

Je crois que son problème vient du fait que maintenant c'est le modem/routeur qui se charge de la file de sortie des paquets et non plus son PC, qui lui envoie tout au modem/routeur.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Le tout c'est d'essayer une autre config pour voir si cela passe mieux car tu ne sais pas si un mode est buggé ou pas ! la palabre c'est bien beau mais quand tu as un problème et qu'il est possible de tester plusieurs possibilités et bien tu testes   :Laughing:  , surtout si tu n'es pas dev chez bewan (j'ai passé 2 routeur: un Netgear  DG834G et un Bewan 700G et ils ont allègrement buggés pour des raisons que j'ai pu identifier... mais depuis que j'utilise une gentoo + un modem bewan ethernet 100 en mode "bridge" avec un client pppoE pour ma connexion, je n'ai plus aucun soucis) !!!! Pour l'instant,  je ne vois pas la solution que vous proposez   :Very Happy: ... 

 *Quote:*   

> PaBou  a écrit :
> 
> rajouter une carte réseau est inutile, mais bon.. :p 

 

Comment tu fais avec une seule carte réseau pour partager une connexion  quand tu es en mode "bridge"  :Question: 

Enjoy !

                                                            @ +

----------

## PabOu

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*   rajouter une carte réseau est inutile, mais bon.. :p  
> 
> Comment tu fais avec une seule carte réseau pour partager une connexion  quand tu es en mode "bridge" :?:

 

comme je fais ici.. le modem sur le switch et le routeur sur le switch aussi.

La connexion créée une interface ppp que tu utilises pour tes regles de firewall/routage.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Là, tu m'as eu   :Laughing:   mais je demande a voir car je n'ai jamais testé un switch, [cela veux dire que le switch intègre un client pppoE + un serveur dhcp]  mais si c'est possible de créer une connexion pppoe alors c'est aussi une soluce avec, si ta carte mère a  2 cartes réseaux (ma carte en a 2 !), tu peux partager une connexion pour un seul autre ordi  sans aucun frais mais plus de 2 ordi un hub ou un switch est indispensable.

Si tu n'as qu'une carte réseau et que tu veux juste partager  pour un ordi, une carte réseau suffit mais si tu as un réseau de plus de 2 ordi , le switch (si toutes fois tu peux y créer une interface pppoE) sera sûrement moins chère qu'un carte réseau + hub pour le partage de connexion !

BENJI, est-ce que tu rames pour le surf sur le www ?

Si tes fichiers d'emule étaient sur un DD externe FAT32, tu aurais pu tester amule pour voir si tu as les mêmes problèmes ?

Test tes ports :

http://www.pcflank.com/scanner1.htm

Tu as aussi d'autres tests ds le menu Test Your System pour vérifier ta sécu !

                                                                       @ +

----------

## PabOu

man in the hill : non, tu m'as mal compris. Quand je dis que le modem est sur le switch/hub, je veux dire.. avec un câble réseau :) et le routeur, c'est ta machine (linux ici) avec le partage de connexion (rpppoe).. aussi sur le switch à travers un câble. ;) et le switch, c'est un bête swtich qui ne fait rien de plus que son travail.. un switch comme tu en trouves à 15 euros c'est suffisant.

```

[pc routeur]-----[switch]-----[pc]

                  /   \

internet--[modem]´     `----[pc]
```

Le seul problème, c'est que le routeur à besoin d'une interface avec 2 fois plus de bande passante (ca doit passer dans les 2 sens.. une fois pour aller du modem au routeur, et puis du routeur au client). Mais ce n'est pas un problème car les connexions internet pour particulier (adsl, cable, etc) sont de loin inférieures au débit des cartes réseau.

----------

## BENJI

Salut,

J'avais pas vu vous continuiez à discuter sur ce poste.

J'ai trouvé porquoi il ramai mon XP.

Le maping du routeur était fait sur l'IP 192.168.1.2 et j'avais parmétré ma carte réseaux en DHCP donc je ne sais pas quelle adresse y était attribuée. Depuis que j'ai mis sur ma carte réseau l'IP static 192.168.1.2, je n'ai plus de problème.

J'ai fait le test que l'un de vous avait laissé j'ai rien compris :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Port:  Status     Service     Description 
> 
>   21   stealthed     FTP     File Transfer Protocol is used to transfer files between computers 
> ...

 

J'ai aussi désactivé mon firewall qui ne me sert du coup plus à rien avec le routeur.

----------

## boozo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> J'ai trouvé porquoi il ramai mon XP.
> 
> Le maping du routeur était fait sur l'IP 192.168.1.2 et j'avais parmétré ma carte réseaux en DHCP donc je ne sais pas quelle adresse y était attribuée. Depuis que j'ai mis sur ma carte réseau l'IP static 192.168.1.2, je n'ai plus de problème.
> 
> 

 

Merci ça me rassure un peu... avait finit par me faire douter le man in the hill   :Razz: 

----------

## BENJI

De rien !

Et sur le test tu as un avis

----------

## boozo

qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas ?

 *Quote:*   

>  Stealth Mode or stealthing is away of hiding the presence of your computer from hackers.
> 
> When a packet is sent to a closed port, instead of sending a message that the port is closed no response is sent by Outpost to the source of the packet. 
> 
> # Stealth. Do not notify source via ICMP message
> ...

 

----------

## BENJI

Tout

Franchement, il faut le dico technique à coté pour tout comprendre.

ICPM ?

Ensuite il y a des définition.

Je comprends tous les mots j'en fais une phrase et une fois que j'ai tout ça le seul commentaire qui me viens c'est un splendide : "Et alors !", "ma config est bonne ou pas ?"

As tu des infos sur comment corrigé les problèmes de déconnexion du BEWAN ethernet Cx ?

Tout ce que j'ai trouvé comme réponse c'est que c'est comme ça ?

A+

----------

